# Storing Olive Oil (refrigerate or not?)



## subfuscpersona (Jan 20, 2007)

I recently purchased a 3 litre can of olive oil - it is a cold pressed, extra-virgin olive oil which contains no chemicals or preservatives. I have opened it and put some in a glass decanter on my counter for immediate use.

My guesstimate is that it will take me (max) a year to go through all 3 litres of it.

I live in an apartment, so I have little control over my heating, nor do I have a cooler place to store it. Most of the time the temp in my apartment ranges from high 60s F to low 70s F. My kitchen is not air conditioned, so in summer it can get a lot hotter (in the 90s during a summer hot spell).

MY QUESTION is how best to store what's left in the can? (It has a nice taste which I would like to preserve.) 
> Should I just leave it in the original can in the cupboard? 
> Should I decant it into glass jars and store it in the refrigerator? (I'm aware that refrigerated olive oil congeals but returns to a liquid state at room temp - I don't know if long term refrigeration affects the flavor of the oil). 
> Should I do a combo? (eg - keep what I estimate I would use over the next few months at room temp but refrigerate the rest?)
> In general, would it better to put it in glass containers for long term storage even if it is stored at room temperature? (will the metal affect the taste of the oil over time?)

Tell me, wise people, what is your advice? And why?

Thanks!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 20, 2007)

the most Critical part is that whatever you store it in MUST be 100% airtight and away from Light!

O2 and UV are the prime cause of oxidation in foods, it`s the oxidation that ruins it


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

I would store it in a cool (not cold) area....in the dark....keep the lid on tight....do not expose to light, or air...The bottle on the counter needs to be dark (maybe green) not clear...You can refrigerate but it will turn cloudy..however it will not hurt the oil.......Ny experience anyway...


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 20, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> the most Critical part is that whatever you store it in MUST be 100% airtight and away from Light!


As I said, the can *has been opened* so, in a sense, it is no longer "air tight".

Also as I said, the oil is currently in its original *metal* container plus it is stored in a cupboard, so, obviously, it is not subject to light. If I stored it in a refrigerator, it also (obviously) would not be subject to light.

The small amount I keep on my counter for immediate use is consumed within two weeks. I don't think this results in any significant degradation.

Basically, my question(s) are about the effect of temperature on long term (e.g. - up to 12 months from date of purchase) storage of the oil and, secondarily, the effect of metal (again, over a 12 month period) on the taste of the oil.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 20, 2007)

no effects from the metal, it isn`t Raw metal it`s coated with a thin polymer.
by Airtight I simply meant that the cap is replaced and it`s not one of these cans that you bang a hole in with a knife and pour (no way to seal it).
although when you get past halfway into the can, I would consider decanting into smaller vessels with no air gaps.

the temp should have no deleterious effect upon the oil.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 20, 2007)

You are already half way there because it is in an opaque can. Now just some place not terribly warm.  AND you may enjoy it so much you'll use it faster than you think. I don't think the amount of air in a can is going to greatly affect it. Light really does.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd put it in the fridge, myself.

But even oil kept closed tight and in the dark will go rancid eventually.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

Jennyema is correct....it will go rancid over time...

Good quality oil...properly stored should go 12-15 months...

In origanal container...NEVER opened...2 years


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 20, 2007)

Agreed, I read it as 12 months or less also here:



			
				subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> the effect of temperature on long term (e.g. - up to 12 months from date of purchase)


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 20, 2007)

Keep it in a dark closet. No need to put it in the fridge.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 20, 2007)

I have had some kept in a dark cupboard for as long as 2 plus years (yes, it is still as good as the day I first opened it).


----------



## Aria (Jan 20, 2007)

I would store in glass air tight vessel. And as cliveb mentioned....keep in a dark cool closet.   Some you can store in the fridge.  You will need to leave at room temp to "go back to normal" before you plan to use.  If you remove from the original LARGE container you can have:  some that you are using, some you will store in the fridge and some in a closet.  System depending on how quickly you will use.


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2007)

Gee, I've never had olive oil last long enough for this to be an issue!  And I buy it in huge tins for just two of us.  It has never been a problem.  I keep the tin in my pantry, which is cool and dark, and dispense into a small container I keep in the kitchen cupboard.  I use it several times a week, either for sauteeing or salads.  If you use it less often, refridgeration may be necessary, but I don't find a problem.


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some links you might find interesting:

olives101.com » How to Store Olive Oil

How to Store Olive Oil | Meals : RealSimple.com


----------



## bgan10 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Store It Well*

Yeah like most of the others are saying. I would make sure it's in a dark cool place. Try and store it in separate containers maybe. I use olive oil like it's water, hah it wouldn't take me long to go through that.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 12, 2007)

*storing a large opened container of olive oil for 12 months*

Many thanks to all who replied.

My original post  asked how to best store olive oil (the oil was cold pressed, extra-virgin olive oil which contained no chemicals or preservatives) *after it had been opened* for a maximum period of 12 months without noticeable degradation of the oil's flavor over time. The olive oil, when purchased, was in a three litre metal container.

[SIZE=+2]My Questions Were...[/SIZE]
> *does long term storage in metal affect taste?* 
The answer was NO. 
Special thanks to YT2095 who provided the answer 





> no effects from the metal, it isn`t Raw metal it`s coated with a thin polymer



> *how does higher storage temperature affect the oil's flavor?* Specifically (since my kitchen is _not_ air conditioned) what would be the effect of storage temperatures in the high 80s F (or above) for a period of about 3 months (I was concerned about storage of the oil during the summer)
No one answered this. 
Many responders said that the olive oil should be stored in a "cool" place but no one bothered to give the actual temperature range of "cool"​
> *will the flavor of the olive oil be adversely affected if it is stored in the refrigerator in a glass container?*
The answer was NO.
Unfortunately, this post was lost by DC due to technical problems. I would like to thank the poster for a very cogent answer and am very sorry that it is no longer available to readers.​
[SIZE=+2]My Resolution Is...[/SIZE]
I will keep the opened olive oil, in its original metal container, in a kitchen cupboard until summer. (I should note that the container provides a sealable spout) When summer appears, I will decant what's left into glass bottles (well sealed) which I will store in my refrigerator. If there is any left after the summer season, I'll return it to my cupboard in order to free up my limited refrigerator space.

[SIZE=+2]A Small Postscript[/SIZE]
Many posters mentioned that olive oil should not be exposed to light, as this degrades the quality of the oil over time.


----------



## carolelaine (Feb 12, 2007)

I put a large olive oil container in the refridgerator a few years ago and it was not a good idea.  Mine in the pantry will keep 12 months.  I also use a decanter which I keep in the pantry.  Just put the lid on tight and it should be fine.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 12, 2007)

subfuscpersona: 
I live in a tropical country. Our average daily temperature ranges from 25ºC to 34ºC - depending on the time of year. 
Even if I had wanted to, I could never have defined "cool" for you; however, the closet where my oil is stored is in the kitchen. No sunlight ever reaches that closet. The door is closed (almost) all the time. 
I've just tried some cold-pressed Extra virgin olive oil from Spain. An excellent oil.It's been in that same closet since December 2005. It's still excellent - so I'd suggest you save your refrigerator space for something which really _does _require refrigeration.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 12, 2007)

Oil goes rancid because of air and time - light and heat only accelerate the process. How fast oil will oxidize depends on the percentage of free fatty acids, polyunsaturated, monounsaturated, and saturated fats - the amount of air flow, light (especially UV), and temperature. Higher storage temperatures accelerate the rate that the fresh flavor(s) dissipate(s) and rancidity progresses. 

The can the oil came in solves the problem of light - it's opaque and it will not allow UV light from sunlight or floruscent lights, or radient energy from any light source, to attack the oil. For this part of the equation - limiting light and air is all you need ... an airtight stopper to limit the amount of freely circulating air to reach the surcace of the oil, and any opaque container will work ... the metal can is perfect, a clay jar would be also - dark green or brown glass will also work, but are not as "light proof" as the metal can - althought they work better than light colored or clear glass.

I used to use glazed crockery Liebfraumilch bottles ... I would fill them to the top, put the cork back in, wipe off the overflow, and seal with wax to minimize the oil/air interface surface area. That was really overkill. 

Subfuscpersona - probably the reason that nobody gave you a *definitive* temperature for "cool" is because *it's a subjective value* - warmer than cold and cooler than hot. Your 60º-70ºF kitchen would probably be considered "cool".

Now, let's take it another step - places that would not be considered "cool" -storing a bottle/can of oil on your stove-top or on a shelf at the back of the stove if you have one, the counter right next to the stove-top, a cabinet above the stove-top, above or next to an oven, above your refrigerator, or in a cabinet beside your dishwasher. Regardless of your ambient kitchen temperature - a "cool" place would be one away from excess heat sources.

Refrigeration also causes some problems - in a different way ... it causes the constituents of the oil to seperate and solidify. Unless allowed to come back to room temp, and shaken to "remix" - there will be flavor and cooking characteristics differences.

Now, re your specific question: *"how does higher storage temperature affect the oil's flavor?* Specifically (since my kitchen is _not_ air conditioned) what would be the effect of storage temperatures in the high 80s F (or above) for a period of about 3 months (I was concerned about storage of the oil during the summer).*"*

Where do olives grow - and what is the average temperature in those climates? The avg summer temp in Rome is 80º-90ºF - in Athens it's about the same ... and I don't think they are overly obsessive/compulsive about the temp they store their olive oil.

When you buy a 3-Litre can of oil - count on it lasting 12-18 months when stored at room temp. Anything over that is a bonus.


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 13, 2007)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> Many thanks to all who replied.
> 
> My original post  asked how to best store olive oil (the oil was cold pressed, extra-virgin olive oil which contained no chemicals or preservatives) *after it had been opened* for a maximum period of 12 months without noticeable degradation of the oil's flavor over time. The olive oil, when purchased, was in a three litre metal container.
> 
> ...


 Since I believe that I am the poster whose post got lost due to DC's server problem, I would like to summarize the main points of my lost post, without attempting to reproduce its full details.

1. Keeping the olive oil in the refrigerator is definitely the best solution provided that the needed refrigerator space can be spared.  This is so because degradation always takes place under even ideal storage conditions.  As a means of slowing down the degradation process, as low a temperature as possible will be the most effective factor.

2. During refrigeration, the olive oil will solidify, partially or totally, but this is no problem since leaving it at room temperature for a short while will be enough to liquidify it again.

3. The points made by other posters regarding absence of light and as little contact as possible with air are valid and should be observed to the extent possible.  

To the above, since the precise definition of 'cool' has surfaced, I would like to say that in my way of thinking, 'cool' means the next best choice of storing place available excluding your refrigerator.  It is a matter of determining which place in one's house is cooler than the rest.  Whether the temperature of this particular place is satisfactory or not, experience will tell.  It is also important to consider the length of storage necessary.  In any case, no matter how cool one's 'cool' place may be, deterioration of things stored there will inevitably take place to some extent.  Here is how to help things out to a good extent:  Cook more things in olive oil, use it in more salad dressings, etc. so that you can go through your three liters in a few months instead of one whole year.  DC should be the right place to find the recipes that would tickle your tastebuds!  Don't you think?


----------



## Quadlex (Feb 20, 2007)

Just on this subject, some of the olive oil providers have started selling boxcasks of it... 10L in a plastic bag, inside a cardboard box, with a tap.  You just tap off the amount you need.

Unfortunately, it's made by a company who makes the most awful, _green_ tasting olive oil, so hopefully one of the other vendors will steal the idea quickly:P


----------



## subfuscpersona (Aug 12, 2007)

*Storing Olive Oil - refrigeration follow-up*

I am the original poster. The best post for my questions can be found here

I am now on the final 2 cups of the original 3 litre can of olive oil which I purchased in Dec 2006, so it took me about 9 months to use it up (not the 12 months that I anticipated). This well-flavored olive oil, which contained no preservatives or additives, maintained its flavor with no degradation.

A special thanks belongs to boufa06, who educated me about refrigerating olive oil in this post. As my kitchen is not air conditioned and summer temperatures range from the high-80s F on up, I took his advice re. refrigerating the remaining portion of my olive oil at the beginning of the summer. In June, I took the remaining amount from the original *metal* 3 litre container and distributed it as follows...

I kept a small portion (for immediate use) in a glass cruet on my kitchen counter, about 2 cups in a glass container stored in a kitchen cupboard (protected from light but, obviously, not heat) and the remainder was kept in a glass container in my refrigerator. As needed, I used the kitchen cupboard olive oil to replenish the kitchen counter cruet and the refrigerated oil to replenish the kitchen cupboard olive oil.

I anticipate that my olive oil stash will soon be replenished by a friend whose family has an olive grove (in Italy) and distributes the resulting olive oil to small-scale distributors in the European Union plus selected friends (which, I trust, includes *me*).


----------



## gto (Jun 9, 2008)

Dark cool location is all you need to do.


----------

